# Do women also go commando?



## siguradam (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm not new to cycling. My fiance, however, is considering some road riding and I have a question on her behalf. I know very little about women in general, let alone biker-chicks and their ways. 
So .... do the ladies also go commando in shorts? What about ...er.. discharge? Is it acceptable to wear some kind of pad? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*don't know for sure,*

but you might send her to this forum
http://forums.teamestrogen.com/
which has lots of cycling discussion for women. She can probably get lots of knowledgeable answers there.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

yes. a quick way for anyone to get a saddle sore is to wear underwear under cycling shorts. the other riders will also quickly nick name you panty girl or brief guy...


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*One word for you: Andiamos*

My recent experience is limited to ONE woman, who doesn't. I've explained the problems of seams, but she just can't bring herself to go without underpants ("It's just ICKY!")
. One solution: Andiamos, or similar cycling-specific padded underwear. She has a couple of pairs she wears (one at a time) under her cycling shorts and also under street shorts for short rides.
She raved about them so much that I got some, too, and they work pretty well. For longer rides I still use bike shorts, but I've done 35-40 milers with these things (mine are Pearlizumis, I think) with no problems.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*do a search....*

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=1507984 - mtbr has a forum called women's lounge....they should have all you need.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Around here*



siguradam said:


> So .... do the ladies also go commando in shorts? What about ...er.. discharge? Is it acceptable to wear some kind of pad?


Where I ride, none of the "real" women riders wear anything under their shorts. Same issues as for men, with chafing and sore spots. They do have these things called tampons, you know.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, go commando and wash shorts after every ride. Any kind of additional pad or panty liner is a recipe for bad friction and other nasty discomforts. Hundreds of thousands of women do it every day. You'll get used to it. And if there's true "discharge" beyond the normal, then you need to see your doc.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I've heard it called "commandette"


----------



## Peter5 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> Where I ride, none of the "real" women riders wear anything under their shorts. Same issues as for men, with chafing and sore spots. They do have these things called tampons, you know.


Yes, girls go commando. I didn't for a while (yes I am a girl hiding behind a male handle), but got nasty blisters (if you are a girl you know the type that I am talking about)..

*gross girly conversation alert*
As for discharge, I am guessing Kerry isn't a girl (ie discharge doesn't only occur once per month...it comes in other forms, tampons however are just for the one per month stuff, not for everyday use) , it is an issue that all girls understand, and I have concluded that there is no answer. The fading will happen (again girls will know what I mean), but knicks are not sexy underwear, so in the end I take the fading over the blisters! 

Regards,
Peta!


----------

